# 600l south american roots



## neelhound (28 Sep 2010)

Hi i do have another fully planted tank but this still has plants, please remove it if its considered not planted. Thanks


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Sep 2010)

wow thats BIG!!! 

Is it an aqua one 1800 or something?


----------



## neelhound (28 Sep 2010)

yes its aqua one i'm not too sure on the exact model though


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Sep 2010)

think its the 1800R.

I've just got the 300lt Bow front one with the same colour stand.

Looks good fella


----------



## Tunafish (8 Oct 2010)

great looking system!, nice geophagus too, the lighting contrasts really well!.


----------



## Luketendo (8 Oct 2010)

Nice tank, the fish are beautiful at that size a customer brought in some at work.


----------

